# VNET Jail: ng_ether_ifnet_arrival_event: can't re-name node



## Deviant0ne (Apr 8, 2021)

On boot or after I stop/start a jail, I see the following message on the console: `ng_ether_ifnet_arrival_event: can't re-name node XXX` where `XXX` is the name of the jail's network interface. I am using the /usr/share/examples/jails/jng script to create a netgraph(4) VNET interface for the jail but I am unable to find a solution for preventing that message in the first place.


----------

